# Home-made Stickman?



## jpurban (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone willing to share their ideas on how to make a homemade stickman that is easy carry around and cheap to make?


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

The cheapest is 2 blind poles holding up a white t-shirt. Wind doesn't blow them around either.

When not using them for marks you can use the blind poles for their origonal intent.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

1 better...
plastic e fence post (white or blk) 2.00
white shirt or tyvex suit 5.00
hanger (you got 1 hanging around)

7.00 bucks 

you can also use this w/ out the post to do a retired gun but you'll need a winger


----------



## jcmesquite (Jul 4, 2005)

I trained with a pro trainer out of Chicago this winter and he had taken two electric fence poles the farmers use that are plastic with a sharp point and used a white pice of plastic that he tied on the poles with plastic wire ties. they were about 4 foot tall and rolled up easy when he was was ready to leave .They were cheap and took up hardly any space when stored.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

that's what i just said other than i use tyvex


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

White painter's coveralls (tyvec or other) from lumber co. (as little as $3)

6 ft plastic covered garden stake ($2)

drill hole in top & thread wire coathanger thru ($?)

==

Stickwomen:

add black bra ($? don't ask me, I got mine as a judging gift for teasing all day about stick women.)

===

Important:

Name the stick people. Mine are "Chris" , "Nicki", "Evan", ...


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Keith Stroyan said:


> White painter's coveralls (tyvec or other) from lumber co. (as little as $3)
> 
> 6 ft plastic covered garden stake ($2)
> 
> ...




I've been to Home Depot to look for the $2 garden stakes. Have not found them yet. Do you think they could just be a Mid West thing to grow corn? Has anyone seen them in Texas? If so who carries them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

I use white trash bags clipped on to the wingers.

The one on the left is 156, the middle 118


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I went a little fancier with mine but they are durable and hold up well. I had some aluminum angle laying around from my blind project last year and fabbed up a stake with a foot peg to push them in the ground. The prototype stake was bolted together but I had the students at the tech college where I work weld me up a batch of them. They work good for holding blind stakes too. Bolted a piece of 1/2" conduit to the stake by putting the conduit in the "V" of the angle and drilling two bolt holes out the backside of the V. Took a piece of conduit about the width of my shoulders and bent the ends down a bit (that's not really necessary) bought some snap in caps to seal the ends so they didn't grab the fabric all the time. Bolted the cross-arm to the upright and use tyvek overalls that I cut off at the waist to hang on it. I'll post up some pix if I can remember to take them when I get home tonight.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I use holding blind poles (Butch Green will sell you them seperately  ) Made a "T" out of PVC pipe stick that on top of the holding blind pole and then throw a white bird bag over the top......I'll also add that I've heard nothing but great things about Butch Green's diamond shaped stickmen......

FOM


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

6 foot wooden pole from Lowe's, nail in the end, plastic hanger, tyvek paint suit: $10


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I made a cheap version using the white Tyvek coveralls if they had added so much to the cost I would have used half manneqins and put the rubber masks of Nixon, Clinton, and Bush. Imagine seeing one and two former Presidents as your bird boys. It sounded fun until I found the price of the mannequins and masks were about $100.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

You can get the 4 ft electric fence poles at Tractor Supply. The thing that make using two of these running up the inside of a tee shirt nice is that the wind can't blow them around. On none windy days I can use the Dogs Afield Stickman. But don't like them on windy days.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

I got a length of 3/8 " rebar. cut five foot lengths, and welded 2 foot tees, 4" foot pegs, sprayed with clear lacquer. I got 4 stickman "t's" out of one commercial lenght. Put an old white tee shirt on the close ones, an old lab coat on the far ones. I am still working on a servo activated "retired gunner". Know how, but just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Electric fence posts and turn an empty dog food bag inside out, cost about $5.00


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Two plastic fence electric fence post with a white feed bag slipped over. They don't blow around, are very visible, and roll up nicely. The feed bags are .25 new. The fence posts are about $2.

They also make great signs for events. Spray paint the stake name an an arrow on the bag.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Tyvak Painter Jumps (with hoods) and white electric fence poles (two spliced together with duct tape to make them taller).


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

KwickLabs said:


> Tyvak Painter Jumps (with hoods) and white electric fence poles (two spliced together with duct tape to make them taller).



What the heck!!!! 

Casper the Friendly Stickman!!!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

KwickLabs said:


> Tyvak Painter Jumps (with hoods) and white electric fence poles (two spliced together with duct tape to make them taller).


Looks like a Klan meeting. I think I would lose the hood.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jim is that you on the far left?


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

White traffic cone infront of the backside of an old political sign


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Terry Thomas said:


> White traffic cone infront of the backside of an old political sign


 
There it is- the perfect solution to the current dilemma- wat to do with all the Osama posters I been collecting. Maybe I can get a patent???

Cashing in regards

Bubba


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

Edbuck said:


> I use white trash bags clipped on to the wingers.
> 
> The one on the left is 156, the middle 118


Sorry to hijack the thread...but I just saw this photo. Holy crap! Somebody tried to grow corn in that field???? The farmers around here would have a heart attack if they had that many rocks in their fields!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

toddh said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread...but I just saw this photo. Holy crap! Somebody tried to grow corn in that field???? The farmers around here would have a heart attack if they had that many rocks in their fields!


 
HAhahahHAHAhaaaa- so it ain't just me.

Folks around here would have a heart attack if they had that many rocks in their gravel pit- much less hay meadow.

Buy some dirt regards

Bubba


----------



## jpurban (Mar 12, 2008)

Sabireley said:


> Two plastic fence electric fence post with a white feed bag slipped over. They don't blow around, are very visible, and roll up nicely. The feed bags are .25 new. The fence posts are about $2.
> 
> They also make great signs for events. Spray paint the stake name an an arrow on the bag.


Great idea. Where did you get the feed bag from?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

We get new feedbags from the farmers coop. I think southern states, or another place you buy bulk feed would have them.

Steve


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Golddogs said:


> Looks like a Klan meeting. I think I would lose the hood.


Better watch where you set those up.......just saying....

I have some stickmen that I made out of thin steel rods that have a cross member that holds the arms out on the with jacket. I painted them and had them sitting out in the yard and had a couple of people wanting to know why I had all the white crosses out in the yard....


----------



## Nate L (Jul 21, 2008)

I use cardboard silhouette targets used for pistol shooting clamped to plastic fence posts. The kind with the metal spike on the bottom.


----------



## Luvtofish (Aug 27, 2018)

I just made 5 stickmen from cheap components. I picked up a bundle of flour sack white towels from Walmart, a cheap grommet kit from harbor freight, a couple feet each of 3/8 radiator overflow hose and fuel line (one is thick wall the other is thin), two types of electric fence post, some wire ties and several sticks of 3/32 tig welding sticks (spring). 

Heres some pics of the finished product:


----------

